# Removal and Storage of MMM for storage on 4410



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I removed the MMM this weekend to put away for the winter. Thought I would pass along a little feedback for anyone else who might be doing the same thing. 

Removal was pretty straight forward. I followed the instructions in the mower owner's manual and they actually work with a few *'s. I found that the spring loaded pins still had some weight or load on them even though I had the mower resting on the ground. I used a long pry bar to move mower up and down a small amount to relieve the weight on the spring loaded pins and allow them to release. The instructions did not cover turning the front wheels full lock to the right to make more clearance to slide the mower out from under the tractor. If you have the mower adusted to cut high (i.e. 3" -4" inches) you may not have the clearance to slide the mower out from under the tractor and you will either have to lower the mower or if you have a FEL installed, use the FEL to raise the front of the tractor just enough to clear the mower. 

Another suggestion I would HIGHLY recommend is to replace the cotter keys in the UPPER rear lift links with the quick disconnect type spring pin so you can easily remove the rear lift links BEFORE you attempt to slide the mower out from under the tractor. Otherwise you need to be VERY CAREFUL to move or tie the links out of the way when sliding the mower out. I removed the links so they were not dangling and out of the way. Also, don't forget to purchase a pto protective cover. (they are a composite plastic cover that twist/snaps over the pto to keep dirt out and protect it) 

Now for the fun stuff........WOW!!!! is that mower heavy!!!! I strongly suggest removing the rear anti-scalp roller to allow tipping the mower up on its side without it slipping and sliding. I tipped the mower up against the wall and leaned with enough weight against the wall that the mower seemed pretty steady in that position. Tipping it up on the rear anti-scalp roller bracket also allows the gearbox input shaft AND seal to face up so oil does not set against the seal. (I don't think the seal was designed to seal in this postion) 

I positioned the mower so the blades were facing out from the wall which will allow me to easily replace the blades and clean the grass build up off. I purchased an extra set of blades and swap out the new for the current installed blades. I file the blade edges back to spec. and will install them next year when I do this again. While you have the mower off the tractor is a great time to check or change the gearbox oil and grease the pto shaft fittings as well as pressure wash the underside of the tractor. 

A NOTE OF CAUTION!!!!! This mower is extremely heavy!!!! Like to the tune of well over 400 lbs. Be VERY careful when handling the mower and a helper would be well advised. Warn the kids to stay away from it while it is stored against the wall and some kind of straps or brackets to secure it to the wall would be well advised. 

The tractor seems to be a lot more nimble going over rough ground now without the MMM and I can go over more debry and obstacles now.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Chief,
for some reason I always thought you were Canadian based, and you were dealing with snow already !! a 400 lb mower is a serious obstacle no doubt. My much smaller garden tractor has a 44" deck which is about 150-160 lbs....one day I rolled it in my FEL on my smaller JD 4100 but it has a 61" bucket.....I have a platform in my garage, and had the FEL lift it up for me....no work for me involved and saved my back as well....that idea just happend one day while trying to figure out were to put things, and the solution was in front of me all along...

Do you treat the deck underside at all with anything? rust stuff or factory paint? or why bother? 

Ducati


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I will probably pressure wash that touch up the underside with the OEM paint or something close. I have also thought about spraying lineseed oil on the botton to see who that works out. When I do it; I'll let you know and write a little something about it. Only thing I have done to the MMM deck so far is change the gearbox oil to Amsoil 2000 Series 75W-90 oil.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Won't be long until the MMM has to go back on for another season! I will change out the blade with new ones before I do and sharpen the old blades for next year or next change out. Have any of you taken a look at your MMM's to get an idea of what needs to be done before it goes back on? Grass cutting season will be upon us before you know it!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

its fun to drive those 4100's when u take the FEL and MMM off. but then the blower comes onfrown lol


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Won't be long until the MMM has to go back on for another season! I will change out the blade with new ones before I do and sharpen the old blades for next year or next change out. Have any of you taken a look at your MMM's to get an idea of what needs to be done before it goes back on? Grass cutting season will be upon us before you know it! *


I got mine out by the shed, and they bolth need work. I have a 44" that needs it's blades sharpend, and the deck hanger needs some bushings installed. I have a 48" that needs everything. New bearings, blades, belts, and will replace the cheap pot matel spindle suports with some used cast iron ones I have on a parts deck. Oh and that one can use bushings on the hanger bracket also. 

Plus bolth deed a good cleaning, sanding, and a shot of paint. One bad thing about more then one tractor, is you have more then one attachment to keep up.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Hi Chief,
> for some reason I always thought you were Canadian based, and you were dealing with snow already !! a 400 lb mower is a serious obstacle no doubt. My much smaller garden tractor has a 44" deck which is about 150-160 lbs....one day I rolled it in my FEL on my smaller JD 4100 but it has a 61" bucket.....I have a platform in my garage, and had the FEL lift it up for me....no work for me involved and saved my back as well....that idea just happend one day while trying to figure out were to put things, and the solution was in front of me all along...
> 
> ...


do you have the forks that bolt to the bucket on your 4100?


----------

